# What to choose?



## Coldblooded (Sep 18, 2018)

So I have heard that HGH can help heal all kinds of maladies in the human body from people with congestive heart failure to ruptured and herniated discs in the spine. My question is which one is the best for this? Somatropin, Humatrope?? There is alot of stuff out there.


----------



## Jin (Sep 18, 2018)

Coldblooded said:


> So I have heard that HGH can help heal all kinds of maladies in the human body from people with congestive heart failure to ruptured and herniated discs in the spine. My question is which one is the best for this? Somatropin, Humatrope?? There is alot of stuff out there.



Do you have congestive heart failure or a ruptured spine?


----------



## HDH (Sep 18, 2018)

Any HGH will do what it's suppose to do if it's not bullshit or under dosed.

As far as healing, it does speed up the process but I'm not sure anyone can say it would heel what you are asking about and know for sure. If so, I'm sure it would take heavy doses and time as HGH isn't a quick fix and can be very expensive. You also have a big chance of getting ripped off without a script which will cost even more. 

The question seems more suited for some type of medical board.


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 18, 2018)

Jin said:


> Do you have congestive heart failure or a ruptured spine?



Yes Jin I do.


----------



## Jin (Sep 18, 2018)

Coldblooded said:


> Yes Jin I do.



Which one? I’d like to see evidence that GH could help the former. The latter it probably could help heal.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 18, 2018)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/18238740/

Looks like the jury is still out on this one and further studies/research needed. Also going to have a lot to do with the cause of congestive heart failure I believe.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 18, 2018)

Do you have ability to get Sero's..?  (US)


----------



## Viduus (Sep 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> Do you have congestive heart failure or a ruptured spine?



Are we playing a game of “Fletcher or Coleman”?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 19, 2018)

I’d like to eventually run some gh and see if it could benefit my injuries as well..


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 23, 2018)

Jin said:


> Which one? I’d like to see evidence that GH could help the former. The latter it probably could help heal.



Well Jin unfortunately I have both!!. Jacked up spine from 2 nasty car accidents and the heart failure from a nasty divorce, being abandoned and having my kid taken from me and an awesome audit all in the same year! Doc said something electrical went out in the ol ticker and viola! I'll try to find the article and post it.. read it a while ago.


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 23, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> Do you have ability to get Sero's..?  (US)



What Is that?? I might be able to.


----------



## Lonely Ents (Sep 25, 2018)

It is advisable to check with your physician prior to using HGH injections if you take other drugs, vitamins, or other prescription medications.


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 25, 2018)

Lonely Ents said:


> It is advisable to check with your physician prior to using HGH injections if you take other drugs, vitamins, or other prescription medications.



Oh yea, totally when you spend that kind of money you need to know exactly what's going on.


----------

